# Carolton Road Course



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, since nobody wanted to buy my collection, I decided to set up a track. My oldest moved out and got married so I cleaned out his room and took it over. I usually have two 8x4 tables. But due to room size constraints I'm only using one table. I've tried to use as much track as I could and will be fully landscaping this layout. The problem is, I have enough buildings for three 8x4 tables as I usually set up a town like a train layout. But after seeing the wonderful race tracks on this board, I'm leaning toward a race course. Maybe part of it will go through town? It will be hard for me to pick what buildings to use and which to leave out. Anyway I will post more pictures as the layout progresses.
hojoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Put a fountain in the Y sections -- that might be trick!

Looks like a good start. Don't forget to take progress pics.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

HOJOE Sweet looking !!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice layout.*

Definitely keep us posted as things progress!! nd :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

HoJoe- Like the layout, reminds me of one that was in the aurora catalogs utilizing bridge tracks. Lots of racing in a small place but not overly jam-packed.
Looking forward to the pics.
Jim


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

T-jetjim said:


> Lots of racing in a small place but not overly jam-packed.


I'll say......how many feet of track is that?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It looks like about 46 1/2 feet of lock and joiner. I'm going to give it some juice and make sure I like driving this layout before make it more permanent.
hojoe


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

hojoe said:


> I'm going to give it some juice and make sure I like driving this layout before make it more permanent.
> hojoe


Always a good idea :thumbsup: Keep us posted.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I spent the whole day bending connections and sanding rails and by mid afternoon I was finally able to run a few laps. Boy did that feel good (it's been a couple of years). I really like this layout. Lots of straights and wide sweeping curves. I only used four 6 in. curves, mostly 9 in. curves and a few 12 and 15 in. at the front end . I've even got some Super Model Motoring curves. I've got the guard rails and buildings pretty much set where I want them. I think I'll paint the guard rails silver. The track is sitting on 1/4 in. wallboard (plasterboard, drywall whatever it's called in your area). I will cut out where the track sits so that it is level with the ground. I'm not sure if I will keep all the guard rails on the track or off set it for more realism (opionions please).
hojoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hojoe said:


> . . . I'm not sure if I will keep all the guard rails on the track or off set it for more realism (opionions please).
> hojoe


Set-back would be cool -- would give you a little more room to slide out too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

This is a tough one. Offseting the guard rails was my intent originally on my track project, but I couldn't get it to work. I liked it because it takes away the advantage that the outside lane has when going through the turns. The rail won't be there for them to lean on. Plus, I think it looks more realistic. 

BUT...... 

I had zero luck with the idea. The polyethelene that the Tomy guard rail is made of did not take glue very well. I used several kinds trying to get the rail to stick to the nails I used as posts into the table top. Same problems with paint. The paint started flaking off as soon as I flexed the rails to put them in place. I even prepared the rails with a primer made specifically for plastic before spray painting them and it did not help any. For the sake of my sanity, I had to give up the idea of using the pile of Tomy rail I have and started scratch building retainer walls from flexible styrene. 

I hope you have better luck with the idea than I had. Your track is looking good and it would be a nice touch.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:.... I'll second the set-back approach. Matter of fact, if the track will be countersunk into the wallboard, you may even find yourself re-thinking if you need them for certain areas. My own experience was that I ended up not using any. Once you start sliding out on some of the turns you'll see what you can get away with. nd

BTW: Rudy is right about painting them. It takes patience way beyond the norm. LOTS of brands WILL NOT ADHERE. This will be trial and error. OR... also like Rudy suggests, it opens possibilities for using other modeling materials. Sometimes they can look even more realistic too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Or you could try to find guard rail molded in silver. Or find some LifeLike. It's molded in white, is flat so you can apply decals, and most people are very willing to part with it. I got this pic off of ePay.








Most lifelike tracks have more guard rails than track, so theres a ton of it out there.

Rich 

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have the old lock & joiner guard rails, I have the white AFX guard rails and I have a ton of the orange AFX guard rails. If I break off the upright tabs (most of them are broke off already) I can stick the posts directly into the wallboard and with a little white glue they will stay in place. Not sure about painting them. If they are already flexed in the right direction the paint should not flake off.
hojoe


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

hojoe said:


> If they are already flexed in the right direction the paint should not flake off.
> hojoe


Only up until the time that the first car hits 'em :freak:

Sorry....been there, had to say it.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

There was a thread a while back on painting guardrails. DSlot found a way that appeared to work for him -- but it wasn't quite as simple as spraying them silver...

See this thread.

-- Bill


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

True dat, WM. Doba's guardrails look way cool.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I countersunk a hole and tapped the guard rail (sans clips) into it. It's so secure that I was able to pick up this small piece of wallboard by holding onto the rail. Now I just need to find the right paint for it. Heck, even if a car hits the rail and leaves the orange showing through I can always add some paint of a different color to look like someone left some paint behind. 
I also noticed that my wallboard is 3/8 (not 1/4 like the track), so I'll have to put something under the track to bring it up level with the wallboard. This in turn will deaden the noise of the plastic track. 
hojoe


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

hojoe said:


> Heck, even if a car hits the rail and leaves the orange showing through I can always add some paint of a different color to look like someone left some paint behind.


oooh.........I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Last night after the TM went to sleep I went into the track room to run sum laps. Flipped on the TV for some background noise and on a local channel was Hot Rod Girl from 1956 starring Frank Gorshen as the troubled teen and Chuck Conners as the young cop just trying to help. Runnin' laps and watching old hot rod movies, it doesn't get any getter than that!
hojoe


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've never come across a thing that sticks to the AFX guard rails. I've tried everything from deglossing agents for preparation of the plastic to special paints recommended by RC car painters. Even gave one to someone who swore he could find a way to make paint stick to it. He couldn't. It's a miracle substance that's impervious to all coatings. If it was molded in white or silver it would be a non issue, but the orange is not very attractive.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tried marhyde?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Try "krylon" from rustolium...I've seen plastic lawn furniture painted with it....it bonds to the plastic...good stuff...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's Krylon *Fusion* to be more precise. It does work well on plastic lawn furniture. If Tomy guard rails were made from the same plastic as lawn furniture we'd be set.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Forgot I had these...*

Tried this about 5 years ago and had some luck. It worked well enough I think. Pre-soaked and scrubbed the guardrails in dawn and warm water as step one to degrease them. I knew that flexing could present a problem so I made a simple jig out of plywood with holes drilled for the curved pieces to sit in. The rails sitting in drilled out patterns were then sprayed as they would be installed. I used the track pieces as a template. Some were left straight and sprayed as such. These shown were painted in 2002 and have been kicking around different drawers and boxes ever since. Suprisingly, they held up decent despite being shoved and shuffled around for 6 years. They can be bent with minimal cracking, although if you really start yoking on them they will. Ideally you would want to spray them in the configuration that they'll be installed in (just to play it safe). If you are inclined to change the layout frequently you will likely see some cracking, so forewarned is fairwarned. My former layout was permanent, so it was not an issue. The only cracking was on pieces I messed with, but that was touched up and then seemed fine. nd


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

you have done a great job on your track, love the long straight aways, looks like alot of fun, cant wait to get mine going, good luck shon:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a thought, has anyone ever tried dying them? (Guardrails) I have no idea what colors you could get I am sure Joe would know.. ( Hippie tie guy tree-hugger)..lol


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What about Testers oil paint?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well it's been three months since I've made any progress in my landscaping. But, after not having a track set up for nine years I'm sure you can understand my reluctance to break it all down. I had many cars that I aquired over the years that had never seen a track. Now that I've got that out of my system I'm ready to move on. Below is the palster board all cut out like a jigsaw puzzle. And then the track is added to test fit. I went a little wide on some cuts, but I can fill the gaps with spackling. Now I have to build up my hills.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good!!!! I almost wish I could start over... Depending on the TM's mood at certain times, I just might have to????  Mood swings are soooo much fun!!! Keep up the great work and keep us posted!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

HoJoe- Looks great, now that you have the base done, you can race while you landscape. The hardest part is complete. The tough thing now is going to the layout to work on the landscape, then picking up a car for a few turns, then another car and another. Next thing you know, no progress, but fun racing!
Jim


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried painting guard rail with colored magic markers? Hot Rod Girl IS a cool flic!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

NEXT STEP! I took everything off the table and laid down some thin stadium blankets that I picked up at the flee market last summer. This will deaden the clickety-clack of the lock and joiner track. Then I put everthing back together and built up my hills. The hills are built around wood or rocks any any filler I have handy. I used joint compound to shape my hills. If it cracks or is uneven, it doesn't matter cause real hills aren't perfect. It's really starting to take shape now.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well it's almost a year later and I'm finally starting on my landscaping. I've been having so much fun running on my track that I had a hard time dismantling it. I have painted all my driveways, sidewalks, etc. Either grey for concrete or black for blacktop. All other areas are painted brown and will be covered with green (sawdust?). Whatever that stuff you get at the hobbystore is made out of.
What I need to know, has anybody found a better way of glueing the green stuff on besides using the thin glue that you get at the hobby store?
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Taken straight from the school of nuther Dave, paint the grass areas a light brown, and then sprinkle the ground cover right on the wet paint. I would use the stuff Bachmann sells for ground cover. It's a finely shredded foam, and is available in a few colors. One big jug will cover quite a bit, so if you have a hobby store handy, just buy one big medium green, and maybe a small lighter green for highlights. This way you don't buy too much, and if you need more, it can always be got down the road.

You will still need to spray the white glue/water mix on to keep it all in place, and I would highly recommend getting the woodland scenics spray bottle and the glue. It's hard to find a spray bottle that'll mist correctly with the glue. Once the glue is dry, you can wet and sprinkle more ground cover on if needed, or simply vacuum the remaining loose stuff up and start laying the track back down.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Looking good Joe fcb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see you back at it HoJo!!! Try some grey primer on those guard rails, it'll dry flat. For a little more sheen, try some Duplicolor, lacquer base silver auto touch up paint, spray can...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I got all my lights installed. I use regular train lights for exterior and each building has a christmas tree light in it. Next, cover the brown with green and then trees.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Everybody please chant along with me...*

We want track.... We want track.... We want track.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! You are gonna love running on it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like that layout too!!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see this all done. Lights are looking good.
Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*We built this City on Rock -n- Roll...*

hojoe,

I know what you mean by running and not doing landscape. Am getting back to working on my layout also now. Great looking layout man! Love the lights and all the detail you put into this.

Bob...we are in our own little worlds aren't we...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a tip I'd like to share, but it's not a tuning tip so I put it here. If you have a bunch of wires under your table here is a good way to support them. I've tried tape but it just doesn't really work. Just staple a twist tie under the table and then wrap your wires in it. Then if you need to replace or work on the wires it can be untwisted and is not permanent.
















hojoe


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

hojoe, nice idea. For something a bit stronger and permanent you can do the same thing with tie wraps and a staple gun.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Ignore this non-post.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

tracks looking good!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

All my grass is in place. I now have to re-assemble the track and check for continuity as I go. I have all my guardrails primered grey and and ready to be attached.
















hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, it's all back together and the guardrails are in place. Got both lanes running smooth. Next I'll add my trees and then details, details, details! I have over 500 people, static cars and many planned scenes. 
















I've got to address that transition between the bright green and dull green. Some lichen will probably do the trick.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is coming to life and looks great hojoe! 

Bob.. like the gaurdrails in gray alot...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great hojoe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I miss my scenery alot, but I can't do anything until I get caught up on bills. At least the 1:1 car is back on the road!! I'm trying something different this time. The past few days (and nights) I've been running most of my cars. Hard to believe I had cars in the case with 0 laps on them still. I have most broken in now, tuned and ready to roll. When the scenery goes up, I'll actually have cars to drive on the track that can make a lap!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice HJ...*

Reminds me of our disappearing small towns in rural America. Looks fun. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have a question.does having all the buidings in the turns obstruct your line of sight much?i have never had the pleasure of driving a landscaped track,so i was just curious...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> does having all the buidings in the turns obstruct your line of sight much?.


Yes it does, but like everything else you learn to adapt. I know there's a 6 inch curve coming up even though I can't see it. After a few deslots you learn when to slow down. Gotta go glue trees now! 
hojoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gotcha!have fun with the trees!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey guys, I thought my track was starting to look pretty good,, but with the addition of 90+ trees and shrubs, it has really come to life. I am so happy with this layout. The only way it could be better would be to make it larger.








































Now on to the people and all the other details I have planned.
hojoe


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

You are right about the trees, it really adds to it. Love this layout. 

Keep the pics coming. I am anxious to see the crowds show up for the big race!

Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed!

A little vegetation goes a long ways to pulling it all together.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

HoJo's got a green thumb!!! Cool looking track HoJo!!! I like that personal snazzzy billboard. Those are some cool buildings too, especially the garage...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice progress!definately worth the effort!the trees really bring it to life.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

hojoe said:


> I am so happy with this layout. The only way it could be better would be to make it larger.


I agree with the first part; this is a beautiful layout and very well landscaped. 

I disagree with the second part; I think this is just the right size. I built a monster of a layout (Peacefield Raceway). 14' long and as much as 8' wide in some parts. 95 running feet and it takes most TJ's 25+ seconds to turn a lap. It's too big. Very hard to keep clean. I love it for the landscaping aspect, but from a racing perspective, wish it were smaller. I'm digging yours!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well guys, I've been really busy and these pictures will prove it. I'd say I'm about 95% finished. Just a few small details to attend to.
























More later,
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Hojoe!!!! I miss my old table, even though it didn't get used half as much as the new one. The kids are after me to start the scenery, and they run the heck out of the cars now. It's cool to see slots get as much attention as a new Wii!!! The open hood chevy looks sweet too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is more shots of the junk yard. I love the old Tyco pickup in ther corner. I've had that truck for over 40 years and it shows. You can't see it , but there is a guy in the outhouse that is very suprised that some one has opened the door. I'll get a better photo later.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Things are sure buzzin' at the old Standard station.








A close up of the Railway Express Agency.








And a view down main street.








more later, hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Quite a crowd at the playground today.








Olie's used car lot has some nice choices.








With two gas stations and Cooter's this town is definitely auto oriented.








More later, hojoe


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

I see no attachements, where are the pics? 
OK, I see some now, but I still don't what's going on sometimes.


----------



## hwsascha (May 27, 2008)

nice setup. What brand are these buildings


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hojoeville looks great!!! Wouldn't mind visiting there sometime and stop in on Main Street!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

hwsascha said:


> nice setup. What brand are these buildings


Plasticville, Bachman, Tyco, Woodland Scenics and probably others that I can't remember. Cooter's is an original Aurora piece. I've been collecting for over 40 years. I have two more boxes of buildings that I don't have room for. I used to have a much larger layout and much more room for structures. I even have some MIB that I just don't have room for. Well maybe someday I'll have the room for a 20x4 again.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Heres a shot of the antique/ice house.








Antique sales can be slow, but people always need ice, so they branched out.








Accross the street is the General Store where there is usually a spirited checkers game going on.
















More later, hojoe


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

You can hot glue styrofoam underneath. Then all you do is "slice" it and tuck the wires in the "slice. One size slice with hobby knife fit most any size wiring and will hold pretty tightly. If slipping did occur, you can tape, re-glue, or place a small wedge in the slice. None of that has been necessary for me, I'm just say'n....
This post was suppose to be a reply to #43.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a hobo jamboree. 








Another shot of the older part of town.








These people are admiring the worlds largest crystal.








Looks like one of the hunters had a good hunt.








More to come, hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The crowd is really starting to grow. Everyone is anxious on race day.








Another shot of the crowd starting to gather.








Nothing like a good BBQ on race day. I can smell them burgers!








Hope that guy doesn't try that after the race begins. He'll be road kill.








Ooh, busted and on race day. The cops have to make sure everyone is off the race course before the green flag, but this guy looks like he's in a heep of trouble.








And here they come!








That's all for now.
Hope you all enjoy lookin' as much as I enjoyed makin'
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome job Hojoe!!! Now run the tires off them cars!!! You earned it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome job hojoe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 ... nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

hojoe this is AWESUM!!!!!!!!!! WOW! Thanks for posting up all the pictures and notes to go with them...FAR OUT! You done worked your fingers to the bone on this layout.

Bob...BBQ, race, Hobos, checkers, gas stations and more...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have decided to remove the town buildings from my layout. The buildings seem to get in the way when a car deslots. I'm going to make it strickly a road course. Progress pictures to follow.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lookin forward to it HJ. Please do. :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

After removing all the buildings and about 400 people, I'm ready to move forward with further landscaping, bleachers and track side buildings. Here are some before and after shots.
























Hey, if anyone has a medical hut they can part with, shoot me an email.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I finally got some bleachers and other trackside buildings. And the 90 sitting people arrived yesterday. So now I need to populate the bleachers and do some landscaping, take all the trackoff and clean it. 
























I will post more shots as I progress.
hojoe


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks Awesome :thumbsup:

Are the bleachers the Aurora curved bleachers?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, the bleachers are repro from Model Motoring, but the covered one is original Aurora from the 60's. People are being placed and some landscaping still needs to be done.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lookin strong hojoe... :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Finally, After several months I've got my layout to where I want it. I've got about 400 people, a main gate, bleachers, first aid station and a campground. I figure some guys need a place to stay when they come to race for the weekend. I also kept Cooter's repair and junk yard ('cause it's one of my favorite parts) and have kept the old lights there and at the entrance to the campground. All the other lights are new LEDS and are very realistic looking in the dark.
































hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wow !*

... looks great hojoe. There's so much to take in... defnitely rates a few close-up shots of some of the new and re-worked elements. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man. a lot to see there. I likes it!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is FANTASTIC, Hojoe!
Can we see some more pics, please?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's a shot of the main entrance and a view of the bleachers.
























Also a shot of Cooter's, which hasn't changed much.








I'll get more detailed pics later
hojoe


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Hojoe, 

You got a very nice layout, with a lot of detail everywhere.
I like the many bleachers and the grandstand with all these spectators figures. 

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like it!! Got any night time shots??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's some more random shots
























































I'll get more detailed pics later.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Some shots showing a little more detail
























































Quite a line at the popcorn machine.
I'll post some nightime pics later this evening.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here are the night shots. The first pic hsows the difference between the LED light (on the right) and the older incandesent lighting (on the left)
































I think the LED's give it a much more realistic look.








Thanks for looking.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*thank YOU hojoe...*

F-a-a-a-ntastic. A lot of work went into this... it shows. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like those LEDs!! I guess next time I look for street lights, that's what I'll grab! Looks fantastic hojoe :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I got 20 lights w/ lamp posts for $13. Is that a good price? They were white and had to be painted silver. 3volt
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

3 volt?? Yes, you can't beat the price from who I think you got them from. We Honest??? I got my 6 volt street lights from them, and while I was surprised they were brass, I fount the tops easy to break in a second during hasty marshalling. The 6 volt bulb style were hard to light up, as all I could find cheaply were 12 volt power packs. I had to wire 2 lights in parallel to use them, which made wiring painful (being under the table didn't help either), and due to the current draw, I had to use 3 transformers to avoid overloading. The LED version can all be wired to one simple 3 volt pack, since the amp load is so much lower.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

wehonest is the vendor. They came with diodes to be attached for 12 volt under each light. What a pain. It was easier to find an adjustable wall wart and put it on 3.
hojoe


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a masterpiece hojoe, sure enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, Thanks for the pics!!! Cool looking layout with lots of stuff going on!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
What's up with all the Chevy's in a Ford garage???  Ya trying to tell me something???  RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, Cooter's is an equal opportunity shop. Ford, Chevy or foreign, they don't care. They'll even work on a Mopar if need be.
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh man, I really LOVE Your Layout :thumbsup: -both the Before(city scenes) and later (raceway) versions. I LOVE your attention to the small details, and that's what brings it to life- Awesome !


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you. It was a labor of love. I tried to cram as much track into a 4x8 area as I could. I love the flow of the track.
hojoe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey, Joe. 
Glad for the chance to go back through your build thread again. It's a terrific achievement - beautiful, fun, and inspiring.

Keep us posted on any further developments.

-- D :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The 6 volt bulb style were hard to light up, as all I could find cheaply were 12 volt power packs.


There are plenty of cheap transformers around, if you know where to look and know a bit about low voltage electricity. Check the thrift shops to see if they have a tangled bin of old cables and chargers, etc. Around here, these run about a dollar up to four or five for the big stuff. Some stores have a flat fee, maybe $1.50 a unit, any size. Jackpot.

What you're looking for is orphaned power adapters/chargers with wall-type plugs, either the cord type or wall-warts. Forget the little chargers with the car-lighter plugs. Read the little type on the back for the voltage and amperage, and be sure it's DC, not AC.

Check each time you go by, and buy anything that might be useful. At $1-2 each it's not going to ruin you. Over time, you'll see everything from 1.5 to 24v, in a variety of amperages. Cut the product-specific plug off the LOW-voltage wire, separate, strip, and attach the wires to the layout lights or whatever you want to power. 

*Don't mess with the high voltage end, its plug, or cord.* There aren't enough slotters around to be wasting them. :drunk:

You can plug your scavenged adapters into a power strip that's below the layout or attached to the benchwork and turn all of them on/off with the strip's switch. 

At train shows there are usually cheap trainset power packs (nominal 12 volts at maybe 1/3-1/2 amp) in the junk bins under the dealer tables for two or three dollars each if you look around. The speed control slider or knob changes the voltage (given enough load). Put electrical tape over the AC accessory terminals - you won't want to use them. Here are two of these packs (brown and black) in use.








[/IMG]

Computer salvage stores or repair shops sometimes have laptop power adapters which still work, but have a bad plug on the LOW voltage end (you were going to cut it off anyway). Computer power sources are nice - filtered current, usually good amperage. But you won't get it for a buck. But the next time your (or your buddy's) laptop bites the dust, scavenge the power cord and adapter. That's free.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear ya Dslot. Back in '08 I never even thought of looking for other supplies, like for a computer, printer, etc. I scavenged what I had at the time (the post you quoted me from was in 2013, but I did the streetlights on my first table back in 2008 and I never thought outside the box at the time. I wasn't thinking of "now", I was only thinking "then" when I made that post...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Oops. I was having so much fun looking at all HOJoe's photos, I forgot that only the last couple of posts were current.

Kinda out of it these days. Sorry.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem. That particular post was more of a reminiscing than an informational type. I've learned a lot thanks to HT over the years. I was a green horn on a limited budget when I did my table way back when.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, Carolton is no more. It was just to hard to keep clean. The dust and spider webs on the trees, buildings and track was impossible to clean. I'm thinking of something flat with no landscaping. Easy to clean. I'll post pics of what I come up with.
hojoe


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking good!!!! I almost wish I could start over... Depending on the TM's mood at certain times, I just might have to????  Mood swings are soooo much fun!!! Keep up the great work and keep us posted!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> UtherJoe


Please tell me what TM stands for ?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Track Monitor (better known as the Wife)
hojoe


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

hojoe said:


> Well, Carolton is no more. It was just to hard to keep clean. The dust and spider webs on the trees, buildings and track was impossible to clean. I'm thinking of something flat with no landscaping. Easy to clean. I'll post pics of what I come up with.
> hojoe


Sounds as if you've already taken the track down... Sad, but I can
understand why... I don't have 1% of what you have, but the dust
and cob webs were always a nuisance...

Looking forward to what you come up with as a replacement, hojoe...

John
.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Sad, but I can understand why...


Yeah, I just looked back again over the photos, Joe. Sensational layout, but the fully scenicked ones _are_ a pain to keep clean. Life goes on, and now you've got the fun of building a new one to look forward to.

--D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

hojoe said:


> Hey, Cooter's is an equal opportunity shop. Ford, Chevy or foreign, they don't care. They'll even work on a Mopar if need be.
> hojoe


but only at night under the lights :tongue:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well,here it is. I've been wanting to set up my Atlas figure eight for about three years. I don't have it wired up yet, but the lock & joiner is hooked up and running smooth. This setup will be much easier to clean and maintain.
hojoe


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Good stuff, hojoe... I can hear the crowd cheering around the Figure-8...

What is the black truck (the nearest one) in Pic *#*2?...

John
.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a AW pickup from the carfitti series. Painted it flat black and added some decals. It's on a Faller slimline chassis.


----------

